# Would a vinyl printer make good custom stencils for painting (guns)?



## AiryBri (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm trying to start a business painting guns. I painted my gun by manually cutting out male stencils with a razor blade and got these results:










I want to start a business doing this, but cutting out the stencils manually took over 12 hours. And I couldn't do the designs as small or precisely as I would like too. 

I think a vinyl plotter would be good for this, to make stencils for painting, but I'm not sure if this is overkill or if there is something better for the job. I've done a lot of research but can't find much information on it. 

Please help me out by letting me know if a vinyl cutter would be good for the job, and what type of model I should look at getting. My budget is 500$


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

yes it will do a great job of cutting stencils. i believe the product i use sometimes is duralith and i got it from **** blick. of course you have to have a computer with some type of design and cutting software to send it to the cutter. the duralith also needs to be placed on a carrier sheet so as not to cut through the whole of it and damage the cutter.


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

It will do awesome things!! I use my cutter in my airbrush shop. One of the best things that I have ever used!! The film is supposed to be used to print film positives..find it on youtube I can't remember the name right of hand...I use it to cut stencils!! I use app tape on one side, double app tape it. Not sure of the amount of downforce that I use. It's an old lynx plotter from signwarehouse but it gets the job done. I assume that you are using duracoat on the weapons. Not sure of the BITE of that paint. You might have to find a film that won't buckle. Solivent based paints might warp the stencils.


----------

